# Fire Blocking at flush baseboard trim



## rentastic (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello - We're working on a modern design 4-unit R-2 building.  We'd like to do a flush baseboard trim or 'museum' 3/4" z-mold trim at the base.  With these two trim types, we're unable to extend our fire-rated gyp. bd. down to the floor, thus breaking our fire stop.  Has anyone dealt with this type of detail before in a fire-rated wall, and if so how did they accomplish the fire-rating?  Does a fire-rated z-mold exist?  We might have to default to an applied baseboard, but we'd like to do something crisper if possible.  Any insight would be great!

Thanks


----------



## FLSTF01 (Feb 16, 2017)

As this is a four-family, it is commercial, not residential.  

That being said, the answer will depend on the fire rating required and the ratings of different materials available.  On the surface, I am not crazy about the scenario you are proposing, but I'm old school.


----------



## rentastic (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks.  I've posted this in the commercial section as well.


----------



## steveray (Feb 16, 2017)

rentastic said:


> Thanks.  I've posted this in the commercial section as well.



That explains my confusion....As I thought I already responded to this...


----------



## Builder Bob (Mar 8, 2017)

Sprinkler building should allow 30 min tenant separations thus should not be a problem with calculated fire resistance in chapter 7.


----------



## Bruce Ring CWW (Apr 29, 2018)

Light guage Z mold is available at most metal framing supply stores


----------



## ADAguy (May 2, 2018)

Sounds as if you don't have sprinklers?


----------



## JPohling (May 2, 2018)

2 layers of gyp


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 3, 2018)

rentastic said:


> Hello - We're working on a modern design 4-unit R-2 building.  We'd like to do a flush baseboard trim or 'museum' 3/4" z-mold trim at the base.  With these two trim types, we're unable to extend our fire-rated gyp. bd. down to the floor, thus breaking our fire stop.  Has anyone dealt with this type of detail before in a fire-rated wall, and if so how did they accomplish the fire-rating?  Does a fire-rated z-mold exist?  We might have to default to an applied baseboard, but we'd like to do something crisper if possible.  Any insight would be great!
> 
> Thanks


A drawing would further clarify the issue; perhaps one of these fireblock systems (BW-S-0001, 0002 or 0023) may help with the details:
https://www.hilti.com/search?text=bw-s-0001


----------

